# Heat Transfer on 600D Polyester bag



## candim555 (Jun 11, 2015)

This is my first time heat pressing on a 600D polyester bag. Will the Siser Easyweed at 320 degrees work on this material or should I use a different vinyl and/or heat temp setting?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did the bag come with any specs on heat pressing?

You should be OK, but test first if you can.


----------



## candim555 (Jun 11, 2015)

No unfortunately it did not come with any specs only 600D polyester material


----------



## Artistic Impress (Jun 2, 2015)

Check to see if there is a backing to the fabric that maybe affected by the heat. If you can, try pulling the bag inside out and pressing to see if it scorches.


----------



## candim555 (Jun 11, 2015)

There is no back or lining to back just a single layer


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

To be safe... put a teflon sheet inside...so the 2 sides don't get glued together.
LEO


----------



## racerdude007 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello everyone. I have a question regarding 600d oxford cloth. I recently bought a diaper bag made of this fabric, and I want to add an iron-on patch which has my child's name on it. I have a regular household iron and wanted to know what setting should I use for the patch? I don't want to burn the bag, paid a pretty penny for it, and the bag didn't have any special instructions regarding the of use of any iron. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. I see it's been a while since anyone posted here, so I'm taking my chances! 😀


----------



## stefano.siser (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello there from Siser Italy.
If the bags are not washed as often as the t-shirts are, you can lower the application temperature. Check anyway if the heat leave marks on the bag (that does not depend from the material).


----------

